#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT Kanpur B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## amos.0119

*IIT Kanpur Year of Establishment:* 1959.

*IIT Kanpur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Kanpur Admission:*  JEE Advaced.

*CONNECTIVITY:*
*Nearest Airport:* Chaudhary Charan Singh Airport, Lucknow
*Distance from Airport:* 87km
*Nearest Railway Station:* Kanpur Central Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station: 16km

*IIT Kanpur Branches In Engineering:*
Aerospace Engineering
Biological Sciences and Bioengineering
Chemical Engineering
Civil Engineering
Computer Science and Engineering
Electrical Engineering
Mechanical Engineering
Materials Science and Engineering

*Cut-off 2016: Coming Soon:*

*Cut-off 2015:
*
*Institute*
*Branch*
*Seats POP*
*Seats POBC*
*Seats PST*
*Total Seats*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*
*OBCPDO*
*OBCPDC*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

IIT Kanpur
Aerospace Engineering
0
0
1
52
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT Kanpur
Biological Sciences and Bioengineering
0
0
0
41
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT Kanpur
Chemical Engineering
1
0
0
77
73
73
0
0
0
0

IIT Kanpur
Chemistry
1
0
0
36
61P
61P
0
0
0
0

IIT Kanpur
Civil Engineering
2
1
0
108
87
95
31
31
0
0

IIT Kanpur
Computer Science and Engineering
1
0
1
88
6
6
0
0
0
0

IIT Kanpur
Economics
0
0
0
39
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT Kanpur
Electrical Engineering
1
1
1
134
18
18
16
16
0
0

IIT Kanpur
Materials Science and Engineering
1
1
1
93
78
78
62P
62P
0
0

IIT Kanpur
Mathematics and Scientific Computing
0
0
1
51
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT Kanpur
Mechanical Engineering
1
0
1
103
34
34
0
0
2P
2P

IIT Kanpur
Physics
0
1
0
31
0
0
0
0
0
0



*Fee Structure:*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
₹7,000

One Time Fees
₹2,450

Tuition Fee (per Semester)
₹1,00,000

Other fees (per Semester)
₹1,450

Annual Fees
₹742

*Total*
*₹**1,11,64**2*



*Hostel Fee:
**Particulars*
*Amount*

Hostel Admission Fee (One Time)
₹500

Hostel Seat Rent (per Semester)
₹1,250

Water charges (per Semester)
₹25

Hostel Mess Advance
₹5,000

Hostel Establishment Charges (per Semester)
₹7,024

*Total*
*₹**13,79**9*



*Top Recruiters:*
Amazon
Facebook
Flipkart
Goldman Sachs
Google
Microsoft
Mitsubishi
Oracle
Samsung
Tower Research
WorldQuant

*IIT Kanpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:*
The Campus is located on GT Road at Kalyanpur, about 16 km west of Kanpur city, on 1055 acres of land offered by the Government of UP. It is a residential campus offering accomodation to about 350 faculty members, about 700 support staff members, and about 4000 students. The campus has all the amenities for developing the personal, social and academic skills of the community.

*Central library:* 
P K Kelkar Library (Formerly Central Library) of the Indian Institute of Technology, Kanpur (IITK) is an academic Library with a collection of more than 3,00,000 volumes and subscriptions to more than 1000 periodicals. it is one of the best Library in the nation housed in three-storey building with the total 6973 sq. m. floor area. The Abstracting and Indexing periodicals, Microform and CD-ROM databases. technical reports, Standards and thesis are important part of this collection. Each year, on an average 4500 books and journal volumes are added to the collection.

*IIT Kanpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Housed in an imposing double storeyed building and located at a central place, Visitors Hostel provides boarding and lodging facilities for the Institutes guests, newly appointed faculty and staff members, delegates and participants attending various conferences, seminars, symposia and workshops. The Visitors Hostel has some allied facilities on the campus and in Chittaranjan Park Colony, New Delhi also for the benefit of the Institute�s Visitors.

*Allied Facilities:*
Visiting Faculty Apartment at IIT Kanpur
Service Apartment at Chittaranjan park , New Delhi
Outreach 69 & 80 building, IIT Kanpur
The Visitors Hostel and allied facilities are operated as a non-profit activity to mainly support the academic and research activity on the campus with a homely atmosphere and ambience, traditionally acclaimed for its environs of hygiene and food of homely relish and richness. The following are the various activities undertaken by the team managing the affairs of the Visitors Hostel and allied facilities.

*Accommodation:* 
Visitors Hostel has been equipped with 70 Standard rooms of which 55 are AC and 15 are Non-AC. Further there are 15 Deluxe AC rooms. It can accommodate a maximum of 170 guests at a time on twin sharing basis. All the rooms have attached bathrooms with modern amenities.

*Dining Facility:*
 VH provides dining facilities to in-house guests staying in VH and Visiting Faculty Apartment and for Institute activities. The Visitors Hostel has 2 air-conditioned dining halls with capacity of 30 and 70 guests respectively. One of the dining halls has a well furnished sitting room attached with it.

*IIT Kanpur Address:* Indian Institute of Technology, Kanpur Kanpur  208 016 (UP), INDIA.





  Similar Threads: NIT Karnataka , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IISER Bhopal B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Patna B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Jodhpur B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

